# Golf course soil sample results



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Figured I'd share some recent soil samples from my course with folks of TLF. The "G" references a sample taken from a putting green, the "F" references fairway, and the "T" references a tee box. I've also included a nematode assay.

Just to add, all the greens were built to USGA spec, their rootzone is exactly the same (thus the similar numbers). There have been areas that we have re-sodded / filled with different soil - which may be illustrated in differing CEC values, but for the most part, they are almost identical. These are 23 year old greens (industry suggests 8-15 years before renovation), therefore we have a higher CEC than most.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is cool. Do you also track clipping yields?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

g-man said:


> This is cool. Do you also track clipping yields?


On greens, yes. Bucketing grass makes it pretty easy. Fairways just get the eye test.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@viva_oldtrafford 
Thanks for taking the time to post those.
May I ask why you are employing Modified Morgan for testing? I understand some feel that it is more useful for some soils, I also believe some continue its use due to the large bank of records they have developed.
Are any of these areas the ones you are experimenting on?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

No areas that I'm experimenting on. The testing method is outside the "normal" area due to the fact that FL is very...VERY concerned about available P in the soil and that impact it is having / will have on the states #1 moneymaker - tourism. It's my understanding that MM is a more "reliable" predictor when it comes to this - too far above my head for me to question. And it's also been the standard at my place for a quite some time, so it's kinda held on. No complaints.


----------

